# installing into a netbook



## leo2501 (May 25, 2009)

arch linux have *.img together with the *.isos, and with them you only need to dd to a pen drive and you can boot it in a netbook, i think is a much cleaner way to install it than using unetbootin (which also i cant make it work for installing freebsd in my msi wind, so i visited http://sonicfrequencies.wordpress.c...usb-step-by-step-guide-for-eee-pc/#comment-17 and follow the guide, but when i boot into the resulting usb, it says corrupted kernel, and i tryed with a lot of the isos versions)

in the irc someone suggested clonezilla, but i dont see how it can make the bootable usb from the iso file

UPDATE: i found this http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....2006/freebsd-hackers/20060326.freebsd-hackers but it needs to be run in a BSD machine, so maybe SOMEONE could make it and place together with the ISOs


----------

